# 105-Year-Old Virgin; World's Oldest Virgin!?



## iLurk (Oct 11, 2008)

Source: Dose



			
				Does said:
			
		

> *Sex a 'hassle,' says 105-year-old virgin*
> 
> Published: Friday, October 10, 2008
> 
> ...



Well, I've looked through many articles on this woman.

Some articles have some extra facts while some are missing some.

Anyways, here's what I found out.


In the 1900's, sex is only had when you're married
She decided not to have sex at the age of 12
She never had a boyfriend
She still remembers the sinking of the Titanic
She served in World War 2
She doesn't own a television, but own a radio
She farmed until she was in her high 90's
Sex was a hassel and was uninteresting to her

So yeah, no sex = longevity. Maybe. Or she's just lucky.

I seriously wonder how they confirm that... do doctors look at her wrinkly old 105 years of age vagina, flipping through all the droopy skin to check for her hymen?

Edit: Picture found.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 11, 2008)

oh my God                     .


----------



## iLurk (Oct 11, 2008)

If anyone want more sources, ask.

There's like 20 articles on this women, and all have some random and unique facts.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, she sure had an active life. And she had opportunity to have sex at 12 or was that just when she decided never to have it? Anyway, she can think what she wants, is her life, so it doesn't matter to me because she sounds fine with it.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 11, 2008)

This is going to definitely make women have sex.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 11, 2008)

holy shit, that killed any chances of me getting a boner tonight.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 11, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Wow, she sure had an active life. And she had opportunity to have sex at 12 or was that just when she decided never to have it? Anyway, she can think what she wants, is her life, so it doesn't matter to me because she sounds fine with it.



She decided not to have sex at the age of 12.

She didn't decline the offer of sex at 12.


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG..... 105 

Never 


Had


sex 

105 

Never had sex


God 

damn

To even think of that happening to you is the scariest thought in the world.


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 11, 2008)

She'd think differently if It was me tending her fields.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 11, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> She'd think differently if It was me tending her fields.



Well, it's still not too late to "tend her fields".

I mean, she's currently not getting any younger.

Go for it.

And video tape it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 11, 2008)

A virgin older than me, wow.


----------



## Denji (Oct 11, 2008)

Somebody lied to her. It's not the sex that's the hassle. It's everything else that comes with it.


----------



## Rattan (Oct 11, 2008)

Hopefuly she's well guarded. A lot of sickos out there.

Rather than celibacy it seems her being physically active as well as a good diet (as she grew her own food) helped contribute to her long lifespan. 

Unfortunate she never got interested in the opposite sex enough to become involved with someone. Guess not getting tied down with a spouse helped her do so much.

I wonder if something happened at 12 that made her not want to have sex and shes just too old to remember. Ya never know.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope to God I'm not 105 and still haven't had my meat put into a girl's pipe.


----------



## Rattan (Oct 12, 2008)

If it ever seems like its getting late, there is always Vegas.

Not that i care, but you think she was a virgin in the sense that nothing ever went on down there or just she never had sex with men. Probably religious enough for the former to be right.


----------



## lucky (Oct 12, 2008)

i'd pop her cherry.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it was obviously her choice since she says she was never interested in it.

Now she's probably too old to have sex.

Personally, I think she's missing out....but then again, I'm still a virgin too. I'm 24 though and definitly plan to eventually have sex. I've done other sexual acts so far and definitly enjoyed them. I won't give up my virginity that easily but I do think people who never do anything sexually are missing out.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

Bitch probably hit menopause before any of us were born, so why should we care?



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it was obviously her choice since she says she was never interested in it.
> 
> Now she's probably too old to have sex.
> 
> Personally, I think she's missing out....but then again, I'm still a virgin too. I'm 24 though and definitly plan to eventually have sex. I've done other sexual acts so far and definitly enjoyed them. I won't give up my virginity that easily but I do think people who never do anything sexually are missing out.



I think you need to get on the ball or rather....balls


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2008)

You know, I'm a virgin, 21, and while I like to jerk off to women masturbating, having sex, etc. I don't  have the slightest urge to go out with a girl or fuck them. Before anyone says I'm gay and what not, I don't want to fuck men either. 

I guess I'm just a bad person.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

Or gay.

I went there.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for being stupid. I think gay people enjoy fucking too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuck, that picture made it so I won't be interested in anything tonight. 

Still 105 years of no sex? Fuck that, I wouldn't have been able to do it. Congrats to her though because she surely must have broken a record.


----------



## Uchiha HAHAHA (Oct 12, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> You know, I'm a virgin, 21, and while I like to jerk off to women masturbating, having sex, etc. I don't  have the slightest urge to go out with a girl or fuck them. Before anyone says I'm gay and what not, I don't want to fuck men either.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bad person.



I'm like you :amazed


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 12, 2008)

"The older the berry, the sweeter the wine."

That wine might cause your sweet tooth to instantly dissolve and your sweet taste buds to never work again.
GOD DAMN!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 12, 2008)

OMFG I NEED SOMEONE IN ME NOW. FUCK. I DON'T WANNA TURN OUT LIKE HER!!!


----------



## iLurk (Oct 12, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> OMFG I NEED SOMEONE IN ME NOW. FUCK. I DON'T WANNA TURN OUT LIKE HER!!!



A/S/L?

I don't want to be lonely too!


----------



## galliam (Oct 12, 2008)

The real issue here, is her clever ability to hide the fact that growing up, she was as ugly as sin, and therefore realized at a young age that she wasn't NEVER gonna get none. I would reserve myself to "willing celibacy" if that were gonna happen to me too. 

Eh, but she's right, sex does seem to be a huge hassle and it'd probably be best for the majority of people to never get involved.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2008)

Uchiha HAHAHA said:


> I'm like you :amazed



Surprised to meet someone like me.:amazed


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

_Extreme_.

People can ride their mountain bike off a 3 story building, and jump over the great wall of china on their skateboard..

But, few are up to the task of being a 105 year old virgin...

Of course, she probably masturbated.  And, so Jesus might say "If you masturbate thinking about having sex with someone, its the same as having sex with them".

So, that might imply she's not 100% virgin, only about...  75% virgin.

Respectable extreme.

Props.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 12, 2008)

That picture has no effect on me.

Now to add it to my list of "sick and demented things I have gotten off to".


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> That picture has no effect on me.
> 
> Now to add it to my list of "sick and demented things I have gotten off to".




Bo-ring.

:yu


----------



## ds3 (Oct 12, 2008)

I see the sequel to "The 40 Year-Old Virgin" coming up


----------



## Zhongda (Oct 12, 2008)

In before "i'd hit that" tards


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 12, 2008)

It's like the future female version of Creator me.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe something freaky happened when she was 12 that put her off permanently from sex.

Or maybe all the men in her Town looked like Hobgoblin


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 12, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> You know, I'm a virgin, 21, and while I like to jerk off to women masturbating, having sex, etc. I don't  have the slightest urge to go out with a girl or fuck them. Before anyone says I'm gay and what not, I don't want to fuck men either.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bad person.



Do you undersand that there are people that are virgins against their own will ?! DO YOU !? 

I want to get some but I seem to make women stay away from me !!! BWAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH  : cry  !!!! (still, there are whores and swinger clubs. Swinger clubs are safer, 'cause everyone likes a little condom)


----------



## Anjali (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't care if no sex makes you live longer. Life is no fun without men  The old hag doesn't know what she's lost.


----------



## Vago (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe she looked like that 85 years ago, think about it...


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

sarrya said:


> I don't care if no sex makes you live longer. Life is no fun without men  The old hag doesn't know what she's lost.




Well...  I h8 to play devil's advocate.

But, considering some statistics claim 70%-85% of women in the United States have *not* experienced an orgasm during sexual intercourse with a man...

Maybe, she's not missing much?


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 12, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Well...  I h8 to play devil's advocate.
> 
> But, considering some statistics claim 70%-85% of women in the United States have *not* experienced an orgasm during sexual intercourse with a man...
> 
> Maybe, she's not missing much?



Its kinda hard to get women off when they just fucking lay their.(needs to stop fucking nerds)


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> Its kinda hard to get women off when they just fucking lay their.(needs to stop fucking nerds)




Doesn't matter...  Paris Hilton just lies there like a corpse in her sex tape.


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 12, 2008)

I bet she queefs dust.


----------



## fxu (Oct 12, 2008)

iLurk said:


> I seriously wonder how they confirm that... do doctors look at her wrinkly old 105 years of age vagina, flipping through all the droopy skin to check for her hymen?



That doesn't mean much.

The hymen is a very sensitive membrane.

It can be torn by doing sports, tampons, rough working, etc etc. She can still be virgin and have her hymen torn.


----------



## Xion (Oct 12, 2008)

In b4 "I'd hit it."


----------



## Cal (Oct 12, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Source: Dose
> 
> 
> 
> ...




id fuck her


----------



## Hentai (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL ....old farts are old


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh god, he needs to get laid.


----------



## Continuity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sex or not she seems to have lived a good life, and experienced many things.

Personally, I really hope I don't end up breaking her record.  You never know though.


----------



## fghj (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Fuck, that picture made it so I won't be interested in anything tonight.


Boo hoo there's old people in the world too


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 12, 2008)

fghj said:


> Boo hoo there's old people in the world too



Surely , you jest.


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Fuck, that picture made it so I won't be interested in anything tonight.
> 
> Still 105 years of no sex? Fuck that, I wouldn't have been able to do it. Congrats to her though because she surely must have broken a record.



If he is able to survive without sex he must have a nice colloection of porn.


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know...Good for her?


----------



## JasonVorheesJr (Oct 12, 2008)

holy crap 105 virgin?! thats just madness haha

now excuse me as I go hurl thx


----------



## Hustler (Oct 12, 2008)

i'd soo make her lose her virginity and make her become the oldest woman to have sex


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2008)

good for her I guess....


----------



## ez (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm not sure if i could commend her or question her sanity...

anyway, sounds like she led a fun life, so it doesn't matter much in the end.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 12, 2008)

Ew, well no one wants to bang her now.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 12, 2008)

Zhongda said:


> In before "i'd hit that" tards





II Xion II said:


> In b4 "I'd hit it."


You're both too late.

And what's that I see? Twenty-something males who are still virgins?  Good to hear they're still out there (FYI, some girls actually appreciate that)...

As far the old lady, it was her choice and she seems perfectly content with it; no regrets. There's nothing scary or pitiful about that. There are happy parents who would tell non-parents they're missing out, but if they're happy with their decision, I don't see the problem. *shrug*


----------



## 64palms (Oct 12, 2008)

...That's kind of...sad.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 12, 2008)

fxu said:


> That doesn't mean much.
> 
> The hymen is a very sensitive membrane.
> 
> It can be torn by doing sports, tampons, rough working, etc etc. She can still be virgin and have her hymen torn.



She hadn't time for recreational sports or activities.

Like I said, she didn't really earn any more, she worked on her small garden like farm for all her food.

I don't think she torn her hymen during World War II either. It's not like her hymen blocked a fatal gunshot.


----------



## Rei (Oct 12, 2008)

W.O.W.

105 and still virgin.
i cant really complain, im 13. 

Granny broke a record, ja?


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn, that's messed up .


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 12, 2008)

this women may be alive...but she hasn't *LIVED*


----------



## shirish (Oct 12, 2008)

Bah. I'm already 20% there. Just 80 more to go.
Its not like I've ever dated even. Nor kissed. 

I have one up on you grandma!


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 12, 2008)

That scared me a little.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 12, 2008)

In b4 naruyamcha jokes


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

damn I feel bad for her.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 12, 2008)

....i'd hit it and quit it


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 12, 2008)

In before Larry Flynt offers to make a movie with her.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 12, 2008)

I must steal this woman's...


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 12, 2008)

well whatever makes her happy. that's a long time to live. i wouldn't wanna live till 105. but farming till her 90's. i guess she's in pretty decent health for her age anyways. nothing wrong with being asexual if that's your cup of tea. it sure as hell aint my cup o tea though.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 12, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#08 said:


> W.O.W.
> 
> 105 and still virgin.
> i cant really complain, im 13.
> ...



You're 13 and you're still a virgin?

...

I lost mine when I was 2 weeks old.


----------



## Penance (Oct 12, 2008)

That's...somewhat awesome...


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 13, 2008)

whoa, poor lady
even i don't wanna live that long as a virgin


----------



## impersonal (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance Vance said:


> this women may be alive...but she hasn't *LIVED*



My thought exactly. True, people live old if they stay in their house doing nothing for more than 100 years. But who would want that kind of life ?


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 13, 2008)

Sad old lady is sad.

I mean, not even once?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 13, 2008)

Good for her.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 13, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> My thought exactly. True, people live old if they stay in their house doing nothing for more than 100 years. But who would want that kind of life ?



I would.

Play computer games 24/7 for 100 years.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 13, 2008)

iLurk said:


> I would.
> 
> Play computer games 24/7 for 100 years.



I'd definitely trade level 9000 for sex. 




Wait a minute...if she had buttsecks, is she considered a virgin?


----------

